# Why do you do it?



## 2Lt_Martin (30 Apr 2003)

Looking for some input as to why the people who frequent this forum do what they do. I am new to the army world (reserve) with just 3 yrs in now. 

Why do you put up with the headaches of getting time off from civvy world to go do summer courses, or use up all your vacation time to go on exercise? 

Not trying to start a flame war here, just looking for input as there seem to be a good bunch of eggs here @     cdnarmy.ca

Fire Away gang  :fifty:


----------



## John Nayduk (1 May 2003)

I enjoy doing something different, the chance to help out the country and all of that kind of thing.  The bottom line is that youâ€™ll meet some of the best people in the world.  The friendships that will develop will be strong like no other because they will be born of hardships shared.  Itâ€™s the people.


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 May 2003)

Army kit makes for good camping gear


----------



## Fader (3 May 2003)

Cool people is probably the only reason I parade class A.

Army kit does make good camping equipment, but some of it is also great for paintballing (Those winter games are alot easier when you have the  cold wet weather boots on; and with my "unissued" camnet, I made a pretty funky ghilie suit).  That‘s a very, very tertiary reason to stay in, though.

My unit is COVERED with those "$8000 towards your tuition" posters.  Which is the HUGEST incentive to stay in.

Being a reservist with 2+ years of experience a) guarantees you can dodge the draft that will probably never happen and b) get to go on crazy callouts doing cool stuff (going to Germany (!) to discuss tactical communications with soldiers from other NATO members), but not crazy stuff (Getting shot at by people who want to kill you)

Another somewhat important reason is, I‘m a reserve Sig Op, I didn‘t realize this last year (which I attribute my slack and defeatist attitude towards) but Reserve Sig Op trade courses can be totally awesome to go on if you take advantage of them the right way.  I mean, there I was trying to be all crazy hardcore Joe Commando "Hey guys, let‘s do more PT;" when really I could have sat around on my *** , gotten drunk, and had a crazy good time.  Better, I was being paid out of the pockets of ordinary, hardworking Canadian citizens.


----------



## cheechue (16 May 2003)

I particularly like the travelling...


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 May 2003)

> Being a reservist with 2+ years of experience
> a) guarantees you can dodge the draft
> b) get to go on crazy callouts doing cool stuff (going to Germany (!)


Too bad you missed that jammy go called operation human shield. We could have used someone like you over there.


----------



## DnA (16 May 2003)

I only have 3.5 months in

the reason I joined up is because the Army is somthing I‘ve wanted to do my whole life, I joined the reserve because I‘m still a high school student, and I wanted to make sure it‘s what I want, make sure the army‘s for me so when I go Reg Force, I know(fairly positive) i wont hate it, and enjoy it.  It‘s also a good part-time job, the training you can receive in the militia is great, and most of it can be used in Civilian life.

it sure  beats the h*ll  outa any part time job any of my friends have, handaling a C7A1 beats flipping burgers


----------



## Korus (17 May 2003)

I joined because at the time I was a naive kid just out of high school and starting Uni. I stay maybe because I still am, but mostly because I like and beleive in what I do, and the people are great.


----------



## tomhynes (18 May 2003)

My first night was last Thursday actually, so I guess you could say Im one of the newest members of the CF. I joined for basically all the reasons DnA did, Im also in high school and I‘d rather be learning about defending my country than flipping burgers, like he stated. Not very many 17 year olds can say their job involved handling explosives and heavy machine guns.


----------



## haplo6 (19 May 2003)

The idea of adventure brought me in.  The people keep things interesting and fun.  The education re-imbursments keep me in.  After that who knows?  For most people a side career in the reserve is an unpractical diversion from real life.  I think that when I‘m done University there won‘t be much holding me in anymore.  I will be transferring to a different unit and my friends won‘t be there to keep it fun.  Sure there will be new friends but it will never be the same.  I think that I may drag it out a few more years until I qualify for the reserve pension.  Small as it is, its still worth it.

Don‘t get me wrong though.  If Canada ever needs me down the line in any capacity I will be around to do my part.


----------



## Fader (21 May 2003)

To be honest, I think I‘ll stay in for a long time.  Even if I‘m a Corporal for 20 years taking orders from a 25 year old Master Corporal or Sgt when I‘m 30.  While I go to University to get my degree in Software Engineering so I can make a real living for myself, and my future family, I‘d like to take the 100 odd bucks a week I‘d make parading class A and put it away.  Invest it, start a savings plan, whatever.  Starting when I‘m a full fledged engineer, I think I‘ll put my reserve pay check away and not touch it; then when my future kids (assuming the INMARSAT hasn‘t rendered me sterile in 5 years) go to University, I can provide for them.

While I used to believe in all that "defending my country" stuff and don‘t anymore, the fact is, being a reserve soldier is MUCH better than being a floor clearer at Superstore


----------



## Sharpey (21 May 2003)

The Military has always been a big part of my family, so I continued the tradition. I wanted to be a flyboy, but colour blindess stopped that so I hit the dirt, well, wheels. I love it, some of the most trusting peope I know are in the Military. The friendships last forever, look at our Vets, hear their stories. I want stories to tell my Grandkids. So far, all I have is Ice Storm. But with only 10 years in, I have decided to go another 10. Medals? Meh, I will take what they give me, and as soon as my life is back in order I plan on heading overseas to earn one!

10 years is not alot of time in compared to some on this board, but so far my career has been pretty good and memorable, even after they took my AVGP away!       Being only a Toony, I still feel proud to wear the rash.


----------



## Sharpey (22 May 2003)

I‘m disapointed...doesn‘t anybody join for patriatism anymore?


----------



## DnA (22 May 2003)

> I‘m disapointed...doesn‘t anybody join for patriatism anymore?


I come from a military family(I‘v had family serve in the British,Canadian, US military, that I know of)


I joined up to serve/protect my country

aswell as the other reasons in my post above


----------



## Pikache (22 May 2003)

Well, I personally think if you have to say you joined to protect your country, something‘s odd.

Then again, if we didn‘t join to protect our country, how does that make us any different than mercenaries?


----------



## Evan (22 May 2003)

i‘m not in the army yet(i‘m a mature 13)but i plan to join up for my country(    ).I‘m living in the U.S. right now and every day i love canada more(nothing against the U.S), i feel safer in canada and more accepted. And i want to keep it so my children and theirs,ect will feel that same way.
I also wouldn‘t mind riding the world of bad guys.
  :rage:    :rage:    :rage:     :fifty:


----------



## Fader (23 May 2003)

> if we didn‘t join to protect our country, how does that make us any different than mercenaries?


I used to joke around with the guys in my unit that I was a mercenary, as I had started to think I was only in it for the money.  Then one guy reminded me that mercenaries work for the highest bidders, not the lowest.  The saying "You‘re weapon [equipment] was made by the lowest bidder." seems applicable in this situation.



> I also wouldn‘t mind riding the world of bad guys.


I‘ve not done anything to rid the world of bad guys in my brief, uneventful military career.  I doubt I ever will so long as I stay in.  I wouldn‘t want to either, that‘s a very barbaric and ignorant motive in my opinion.  Now, helping the less fortunate and those in need; there‘s something I‘d like to do with the military.  I dunno, but unlike the US military that seems mostly to just go around killing people and destroying things (2 wars in 2 years envolving full scale invasions, occupations, and destruction of other countries, wtf?) , the Canadian one seems to actually have mostly benevolant motivations behind it‘s activities namely peace keeping and humanitarian missions.  While sniping a Taliban soldier driving a truck from 2400m would be pretty cool, I doubt that could ever compare to helping a cholera stricken town get food and water, or stopping two feuding tribes from going into a town and killing each other, and a whole lot of others.


----------



## Cpt. Kap (9 Jun 2003)

I joined because I was a cadet for 5 years. I quit to attend university and now 15 years later I have The forces as a bit of unfinished business in my life. I‘m now 6 months in and have completed BMQ as well as 2 field ex‘s and am looking ahead to a Royal visit this month and a week long Brigade Ex in August. What other job can you have this much fun and get paid too?


----------



## Korus (9 Jun 2003)

heh heh.. good old August. There‘s so much going on; Big Ex‘s, shooting competitions, etc.. And where will I be? On my QL3... SO I get to miss it all this summer.
Oh well, such is life in the Army. I‘ve gotten used to it, and at least I‘ll actually be officially trade qualified (even if it‘s at a ‘3 level) after this summer, and over a year in..
 but that doesn‘t mean I can‘t still bitch


----------



## Thaedes (10 Jun 2003)

Well I‘m 19 and finding out that my direction in life hasn‘t been in fact any direction that leads to a worthwhile destination.

So I decided to do a little soul searching if you will.  People say that you should pick a career that you will enjoy, and I wondered what I‘d enjoy for a career.  

I want to be challanged, pushed to my extremes and then a bit beyond.  Both physically and mentally.  I want to excell in my life, I want to be proud of what I do and what I‘ve done.  I want to see other places in this world.  (I‘ve already made a couple trips to south America, Venezuela was great).  

But most important among my revelations was that my best friend, and many other friends I have would not kill in order to save the lives of their friends and family.  It would go against their moral and ethical views.  And that those people who would bring my friends and family harm would not likely be people who held similar values.  I however, realize that I have it in me to kill to protect my friends and family if absolutely necessary.

I want to be capable of protecting people who think like my best friend does.  I want those Canadians to have the opportunity to see a world that has values and ethics as good as theirs.

So I‘ve picked up my application last Monday from the recruitment centre.  I hope to drop it off tomorrow.  I plan to go regular NCM infantry, PPCLI.  

I also feel a strong attraction to the Military.  My father was Navy, my grandfather was Air force.  My grandfather served during WW2 with the Dutch and then British, and afterwards came to Canada where he served with Canada in Korea.  I feel as though it is in my blood.


----------



## riggah052 (10 Jun 2003)

I am a third generation soldier, my grand father joined just after the second world war and served 25 years, my father is still serving, and I have been in for five years now. 
  I was a reserve radop for three years and got to go over to Sarajevo for three months on a TAV, and let me tell you that opened my eyes as to how good we have it in this country. Shortly afterwards I applied for my reg force transfer, and here I am today. (even though I switched trades    )
   I‘ve met some great people across Canada and the world, and got to have some great experiences. Love of country is what will keep me going though.   


> Wars are not won by dying for your country, they are won by making the other SOB die for his -George S. Patton


----------



## newfoundlander (10 Jun 2003)

As Thaedes mentioned it is in your blood. A feeling you are born with I know this for a fact. Even tho im not in the forces yet I believe I was born to do this. They say that when you are born there is a feeling inside you that tells you what your are ment to do. Going into the infantry for me is not just some boyhood fantisy of blood,guts and glory. I know I will be put into situations where my life along with the life of my friends will be put into harms way. But i take this as a motivation a motivation to know that im actually making a difference. In my point of view anyperson brave enough to join the combat arms got a heart like a lion. "Do what you enjoy,enjoy what you do have no regrets". (ME)


----------



## Travis (10 Jun 2003)

I remember once my friend told me his dad told him that we are not in an age of hero‘s.  When that time comes... many will be born.

It is something i also feal i was MEANT to do.  When people/ friends ask my why i would want to join the army let alone the CANADIAN army what can i say... im still in high school... what i want to tell them is honor.  I will do this work so you can enjoy your everyday lives, raise children, and let those children have children.  But usually all i do is just look em‘ in the eye... although latley ive been getting braver and braver to the point where i said somebodies got to do it     

To these people who wonder why id join honor is an ancient thing to them.  Something to laugh about.  Some would say thats a disgrace.  Some would really hate that... i just say the soldiers must be doing an EXCELLENT job if unlike the middleages honor isnt present EVERYWHERE.  

I feal almost really that i was born with this fealing... although really it was probably from the long camping trips we would go on and how i would carry loads of stuff up hiking trails for hours without complaining and in the end, having my dad tell me how proud he was.  And giving comments like - " what a paratrooper ".  

AND I must add from books and T.V. shows, movies, and yes MMORPG games... in these games i SERIOUSLY DO NOT have it in me to RP a bad person.. (i ALWAYS must be sumone of honor... if something dishonorable needs to be done... it is done indirectly by giving hints of what i would like       )

From RTS games such as my first one War Craft... Seeing those footmen march fearlessly in to battle for somthing they belived in and new was right for the greater good, they gave everything.  From the WW2 movies and WW1 stories.  

I mean i swear.  I could muster the courage to march to ****  itself and stop death, plague pestilence right at its hart.  I swear to you on my honor if that chance came I would take it. 

But Mostly... For the people EVERYWHERE around the world that could use a good hero by there side.. i see no reason to stay here when i could be protecting people in congo or anywhere else around the world... in my eyes there are NO nations... only people... like me or you, who did not have the luxury of chance to be born here.

Really.  Its preety personal why most join.  Given more time to think i could come up with more.  I mean i find it... craven is the word i guess when i see pics like CFL Lui where it says " WTF AM I DONG HERE! I ONLY JOINED FOR THE COLLEGE MONEY " or when people say " Why are you going to fight THERE war" every war is OUR war, as a race.  Martin Luther King Jr. once said "Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere"

Im sure CFL Lui is a good soldier though    

So yes... i guess im going to join to be a hero.  And yes i know... Heros are not choosen, it just happens.  No one chooses to be a hero.  Well... really i guess i disagree with that,  Cause you really do.


----------



## Travis (10 Jun 2003)

in short.  Its a matter of honor.


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (11 Jun 2003)

I don‘t care what anyone say‘s. As far as I‘m concerned noone will truely know how they‘ll feel or how they‘ll react when it comes to killing someone else until they are put in a kill or be killed position.


----------



## Thaedes (11 Jun 2003)

> I don‘t care what anyone say‘s. As far as I‘m concerned noone will truely know how they‘ll feel or how they‘ll react when it comes to killing someone else until they are put in a kill or be killed position.


Everyone is entitled their own opinion.  Regardless, your comment seems oddly out of place in this thread.  (sorry for getting off topic here, but I couldn‘t let it pass.)  I believe Rob was looking for reasons why people are in the forces, not comments about what you think of those reasons.  Are you in the forces?  Do you plan to join?  if your answer is yes to either then why don‘t you share your reasons.  We aren‘t here to disapprove of you, we don‘t think less of someone because they are joining the forces because they want their tuitions paid.

As to your doubts, thats a mighty claim.  There are many varying mindsets out there.  People don‘t all see things the same way.  Life experinces are different, attitudes vary, and in the end the total sumation of a persons experinces will help give a good baring on just how they would react in given situations.  Truly, you can not ever know exactly what you will feel or think of taking an individuals life before being in that situation.  But one can know their self so well that they know they would not hesitate in the given situation, they know they would not break under the stresses.

The reality of it is in the science, psychologists have been figuring out these things for quite some time.  

Course, thats just my $0.02 worth.  

As to all you guys who are doing it for the honour.  Good for you guys, take what pride you can find in life, for I see few jobs that offer it. 

As for me, I‘m not joining for Honour.  I hope that throughout my career however, that a sense of honour developes, and that I can take pride in that, if only in modest amounts.

Take care.


----------



## Korus (11 Jun 2003)

The hardest thing to explain to someone on "the outside" (per se), is just the feeling of.. well, a belonging, a calling, and the always wanting to have done it.. even that‘s not a good wording... 

As for joining the Canadian Army.. wow.. some people just don‘t understand. I‘ve had people asking me if I was going to go join the US army after Uni. I just stared at them for a few seconds, and asked.. "Am I an American?"

But then again, justifying it is often a pointless endevour, since most people just don‘t understand. But then again, they don‘t have to understand, that‘s not why I do it. As long as they respect the sacrifices those who have gone before me have made for their Freedom, it‘s ok.


----------



## WINDWOLF (11 Jun 2003)

Rob:
As you can see,very one has their own reasons
for joining.The big thing,i feel,is that it 
has to be right for you.Only you can make that
chose.There have been alot of questions about
this subject,browse past topics,it may answer
some of your questions.

I joined for various reasons. The most because 
i was a bit of a wild child,Needed disciple.
Chose 031 because it fit like a glove.
Always wanted to be "Sgt Rock"but those 
were just childish dreams.There are no Rocks,
just good soldiers doing what needs to be
done.

I loved it.I miss it even after 14 yrs.
Once a grunt,always a grunt.


----------



## sgtdixon (11 Jun 2003)

Well I have three reasons for Joining (im going on BMQ this fall)
1- I want to Serve My Country to the fullest, it has been kind enogh to raise me, house me, feed me, and bring me upp with Honour and pride, time to pay my dues
2- My Father, ever since i saw my dad come home from a Bg Ex resplendant in his Maroon Beret, throw me his ruck and say he trooper i knew i wanted to serve
3- There hasnt been a single generation without a Dixon in the Army or Airforce,be it in Canada or Scotland, cant mess with tradition.

Well some may say im not serving for my self, but ****  you dont serve for yourself (HINT LUI) im serving my country first, myself lastly.


----------



## Evan (12 Jun 2003)

[No message]


----------



## MuayThaiFighter (30 Jun 2003)

I‘m 34,but in better shape then most 18 yrs old. All my life I wanted to join CF,but never could because I was always sick.Now that I‘m better and haven‘t had an epileptic seizure in 4yrs. I feel this is a good chance to take advantage of it.

Reasons I want to join:

1/I love challenges

2/I‘m an exercise addict

3/I have experience in unarmed combat from doing 17 yrs of martial arts.

4/I want to be there for my country should it ever need to protect itself.

5/The thought of helping others is a great feeling.

6/I love travelling

7/To Be part of a team that believes in what it represents.

8/I know how crappy and small our army is,and how badly they need people.I want to be able to support the Canadian Forces.

9/I‘m simply "PROUD TO BE CANADIAN"        

10/To be known as a peace maker

11/Learning a new trade

12/Free education

13/Pay

14/     To help find and kill Bin Ladin. 

   :sniper:      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   :fifty:


----------



## Ruthless4Life (30 Jun 2003)

Let‘s put it this way:

Nothing can make me more proud than protecting my country. Period.

Ruthless


----------



## Caz (30 Jun 2003)

I thought the only reason I was born was to serve my nation?   

That, and if they are going to let me fly, well, why not live the dream?

-R


----------



## Troopasaurus (1 Jul 2003)

why am i joining ?
1) well the defender of the breeding ground is the most important thing to civilization nothing has changed sence the cavemen. In order for the race to survive they need to breed and to breed they need land. And i want to do an important job.
2) honour - My forefathers fought as loyalists in te american revolution so military history goes way back.
3) Its what i was ment to do 
4) judging from the people i know that are joining or have joined the military they are the people i want to be around.


----------



## deathwing5 (4 Jul 2003)

I‘m a Turkish, Kurd and Kurds are really proud warrior people, 
I‘m lucky enough to be here in Canada and I appreciate it, especially the army.  
Sometimes it saddens me when I talk to people who have lived here all their lives and have no respect for their countries army (mostly thinking about what this one girl said)
Every single man in my family and ancestory has served in the Army back home, Kurdish or Turkish.
I will be the first in the Canadian Army.
I would lay my heart down for my country,
and right now my country is Canada, the army
here is really generous compared to the one
in Turkey. 
I believe I was born for this, I have a huge
belief in Honor, Pride, and country.  I‘ll
be happy to serve this countries army.  :evil:


----------



## ForeverPvt (22 Jul 2003)

Its the best thing a person can do to give a little bit back to our great country and at the same time earn back some of those tax dollars that the government keeps stealing from my cheque.


----------



## dano (23 Jul 2003)

I‘m not in it yet and theres alot more reasons then just this but basicly I want to do join because of the structure. Structure is the one thing that I found to be the only right thing in my life. 

Being that there is structure and people will do what they are tould and do it with no or little questions asked enstead of slacking off and tiping the birdy to anyone that pass‘s. 

Theres to-meny undisiplened people out here who don‘t give a rats as* about anything and knowing that i‘m starting to turn slack means i‘m just gunna turn in to the drunk down the street.

 Being that i‘m not from a scholastic family at all! belive me, and to top that ADD runs in the family.

The one thing my family and I have that are better then the average shmo is dexteriety. Would‘ent have seen the best hands-on family in brampton! 

My grand father was in the Airforce during WWII and my father was in the Ress at my age. Infact he was in the exacted same unit i‘m apllying for now. 

I‘m defietly not in it for the money. I never even knew how much anyone got paid untill probobly 6 months ago. Serving the country and going on peacekeeping missions are just a few of my goals. 

Overall i‘m want to be in to be proud of somthing that i‘ve done and have a great career at the same time!


----------

